
OpenGL and OpenCL are deprecated in MacOS Mojave 10.14 - gnarbarian
https://developer.apple.com/macos/whats-new/
======
strangecasts
Discussed earlier:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17231593](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17231593)

